# Clinics protocol of freezing embryos



## Mrs Bond (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi ladies,

We would just like to know what protocol your clinic use regarding freezing of remaining embryos.  Our clinic only freezes blastocysts and we are just wondering whether most clinics have the same protocol.  Our clinic did not freeze our remaining 12 embryos as they did not make it to blastocyst on day 5.  We had two embryos put back one a 4 cell (grade 4) and the other a 5 cell (grade 3) on day 3 but unfortunatelty had a bfn back in June.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Mrs Bond x


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Mrs Bond

I think all clinics vary their protocols. At both the clinics I have been to they freeze both day 3 and day 5 embryos. I have also heard of clinics freezing on day 1 and day 2, particularly when someone has developed OHSS.

At the clinic where I had my successful cycle they didn't like to freeze any blastocysts that were worse quality than the ones they had put back.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## Mrs Bond (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Karen,

thank you for your reply, its nice to know that other clinics especially the ARGC have similar protocols.  Congratulations to you on your pregnancy, its so lovely to hear positive stories.

tc Mrs Bond x


----------

